# Registration Q...



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Bought a ski doo over turkey day weekend.... got busy with work so I couldn't get to SOS till last week. In my haste to get it loaded and get to work, I forgot to have the guy sign over the reg.

Now the guy is in FL for the winter and I can't get it signed  The "lady" at SOS was addiment that it needs to be signed. I tried to explain the sit to her, but she was less than receptive to my plight!

Cant they just do a title search on it to make sure it's not hot?

I'm going to a different SOS tuesday so I'd like to have all my ducks in a row!


----------



## naterade (Nov 30, 2008)

I believe you can use a bill of sale that he can download and sign. Maybe they'll take a fax copy from him.

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/tr207_148046_7.pdf


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

You fill out the form from the Secretary of State, Transfer of ownership/title form. You fill out the info on the form and then go back to the secretary of state. 

Now depending on what the value is on the sled, you may need to get an insurance bond on it. So you can get it registered. You can contact your insurance company for that. 

It is not that hard to do and not really time consuming. I buy old non working sleds and usually the sellers can not find the registration and I have to go through this process.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Thanks for the info sig and nate... I just went through my phone log to look for the guys # and I missed it by one day . :rant: Guess it only saves the # for so many days, which I never knew till now.


Im going to go to the guys house tommorrow and canvas the neighbors... Hopefully somebody has his cell #.

Lesson learned... I'll never screw this up again!

The sled is a 97 so there is not much value... just another ice fishing rig!


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey look at your cell phone bill from the period you bought the sled. I bet the number called will be on that. I do this anytime I need to contact someone I dealt with in the past. I know sprint allows you to go back like a year if you look at your account online.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

> I know sprint allows you to go back like a year if you look at your account online.



I have sprint! I'll dig into that tonight.... I never use the online stuff for some reason. Sure would be nice to save a trip to fenten!


----------



## castforcash (Feb 25, 2009)

Personally, I would sign his name and go to a different SOS, the one in Romeo is the best....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

That was my first thought... 

Figured in todays age, all the signatures were on file. I doubt they'd check for a $500 sled... Hate to find out the hard way!

I went to Romeo last time...

Going to call SOS in Lansing and see if I can get a straight answer.. Going to get something done tomorrow on it.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Straight answer get the form fill out vehicle info the SOS office will search the vin in the data base if it comes up clean and clear they will register it in your name as I have said before. I have done this process numerous times. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Spot on... Finally made it to SOS today. Filled out the certificate of ownership paper... Waited around an hour while they ran the NCIC check on it and I was good to go... Thankfully it wasnt stolen!


Went back to Romeo and the lady (different one this time) was very helpfull.


----------

